# Get Out: Filmkritik zur überraschenden Horror-Komödie



## System (2. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Get Out: Filmkritik zur überraschenden Horror-Komödie* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Get Out: Filmkritik zur überraschenden Horror-Komödie*


----------



## Chemenu (2. Mai 2017)

Komödie? Das sah in den Kinotrailern überhaupt nicht nach Komödie aus.


----------



## Paldonhb (2. Mai 2017)

Der Film war richtig gut,und krank und heftig.. ach seht ihn euch an.. O.o


----------



## Dosentier (2. Mai 2017)

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Komödie?
Der Trailer und was er so suggerierte wirkte nicht wirklich lustig oder wie eine Komödie.
Ich hoffe doch wirklich das es keine Klischee Komödie ist.


----------

